# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  Will Another Hair Transplant Make a Difference ? | Dr. Robert True, New York

## tbtadmin

Question Submitted Through iahrs.org

*
IAHRS Member Robert True, M.D., MPH of New York Responds:*

After two not so great hair transplants I am hoping to get some advice from a reputable IAHRS surgeon who is willing to tell me the truth. I have been told that I have at least another 3000 grafts in my donor by my current doctor( not IAHRS accredited), and he assures me that I can get where I wasn't to be with one more surgery. My question is  if I am already a class V who has had a total of 2170 grafts with  a thin result, will I be able to significantly bulk up my hair if I have another transplant with the remaing 3000 grafts or am I just chasing my tail? I have been taking Propecia for 5 years with good results so I think my hair is stable.

I’m not a rich man so I would prefer not to spend anymore money on a  dream that will never come true.

Thanks for your service!

*Part One*

 

*Part Two*

----------

